
The Cook and the Chef: Elon Musk’s Secret Sauce - Kinnard
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/11/the-cook-and-the-chef-musks-secret-sauce-cleanversion.html#1
======
Kinnard
This is long, but you will be damn glad you worked your way through it if you
do.

